# Farbverlauf einer Schrift?



## Alex363 (8. März 2005)

Hallo, 
wie wird der Farbverlauf dieser gelben Schrift gemacht?


----------



## kuhlmaehn (8. März 2005)

Hi!
Eigentlich kann ich keinen richtigen Verlauf erkennen aber wenn du den von dunklem Gelb zu leicht hellerem Gelb meinst dann Wähle einfach deine Textebene aus (mit gedrückter Strg-Taste und draufklicken) und ziehe dann einen Verlauf mit dem Verlaufswerkzeug drüber.

Dann ist da noch ein Schein hinter aber das meinst du glaub ich nicht oder!?

kuhlmaehn


----------



## Alex363 (8. März 2005)

nochmal anders gesagt: ich meine dieses gepunktete rot im gelb - gibt es dafür einen filter?


----------



## Philip Kurz (8. März 2005)

Das liegt 100%ig an der Schrift. Wenn du einer "Grunge-Schrift" per Ebeneneffekt eine Kontur hinzufügst, werden die Leerräume logischerweise mit gefüllt. Diesen Sprenkel-Effekt selber zu brushen würde einfach zu aufwendig sein.


----------

